# Atv winch



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys Im looking to buy a atv winch for my honda rancher. Im looking at a 3000 lb one. if you guys know where I can get a good deal for one.please let me know. I Have been watching ksl and otehr place like that.But Im hoping i can buy a new one. thanks for any help you guys have.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Atv wench*

When you find one, post a picture of her. What do typical _wench_ duties entail? :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Atv wench*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> When you find one, post a picture of her. What do typical _wench_ duties entail? :mrgreen:


Dam tree you got me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree I fixed it. just for you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You didn't need to, I thought it was more fun the way it was! :mrgreen:


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you checked Rocky Mountain ATV its in Payson right near my house with good deals. I Have a buddy that owns a Rock Crawler shop, they use the atv winches to cinch down there suspension when going over obstacles. If you get me the brand you would like, I can see what he can get them for.

Les


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sportsman said:


> Have you checked Rocky Mountain ATV its in Payson right near my house with good deals. I Have a buddy that owns a Rock Crawler shop, they use the atv winches to cinch down there suspension when going over obstacles. If you get me the brand you would like, I can see what he can get them for.
> 
> Les


My boss just told me about that place. For the brand I would like a warn one.Thanks

Tree If I did not fix it I would not get any help.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was ready to after the smoke cleared, but I got beat to it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not sure if its a good deal or not, but there is one on KSL today for $300 obo. Not sure what they run new.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =462&lpid=


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks stevo that a great deal. Now my winch will have to be put on hold for a year or so.


----------



## ksmith185 (Dec 7, 2020)

https://atv-guide.com/atv-winch/cheap-atv-winches/


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy cow these spammers are digging deep. :smile:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a harborfreight 2500lb winch couple years ago for under $50 on sale. Mounted it on a hitch mount so I can move it around. Bought a 10" piece of receiver tube that I welded to the front of my atv / snowmobile trailer facing back onto the deck.


Lemme tell ya, I've used that thing 10x more than I've ever used my actual ATV winch. Loading snowmobiles, moving loads... its been extremely useful. I just carry my 35ah pontoon boat battery to power it. I'm into the whole thing $80 and its saved me more than that in Doctors Visit costs due to throwing my back out.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And here I thought Dustin was back to posting on the forum!

So disappointed.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I bought a harborfreight 2500lb winch couple years ago for under $50 on sale. Mounted it on a hitch mount so I can move it around. Bought a 10" piece of receiver tube that I welded to the front of my atv / snowmobile trailer facing back onto the deck.
> 
> Lemme tell ya, I've used that thing 10x more than I've ever used my actual ATV winch. Loading snowmobiles, moving loads... its been extremely useful. I just carry my 35ah pontoon boat battery to power it. I'm into the whole thing $80 and its saved me more than that in Doctors Visit costs due to throwing my back out.
> 
> -DallanC


Marvelous! Great ideas are the beginning points of all fortunes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Work Smarter not harder! Really does save alot of hard and sometimes dangerous lifting. Its been very useful. I have a choker chain I use to anchor it off to posts or other places. Going to build a handle on it and attach the electronic box to.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have to pick up one of those HF specials and mount it to the rear of my ATV. 

I have always thought that the front of a vehicle is one of the worst places to mount a winch. When you get stuck do you want to get pulled out or pulled through all the muck and mire that you are stuck in? 

I did however use a front mounted winch one time to get myself unstuck. I was out hunting with around 2' of snow on the ground and slid off of the side of the road and before I knew it the rear end of my truck was pointing downhill with the road being uphill. 4x4 mode was not getting me out of there so I just used my winch to pull myself back up onto the road.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last time I had to winch out my truck, we were backing down a slippery road and the tail end slipped sideways. Had to handwinch it forward and back up on the road. For my ATV, I've run the winch cable under the entire thing and out the back to hook behind me. With 3 pulleys, deadmen in the right pace and enough winch cable, you can pull from behind, with a front mounted winch.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had to pull a old atv out of the mud up by Duck Fork Reservoir one deer hunt. The nearest tree was a couple hundred feet away with no brush in the meadow that I was stuck in. However there were two large rocks behind and to the side of me. I ended up running the winch line up over the top of the front rack to get to those rocks to get me out. 

Since then I carry around 300-400' of nylon mule tape just encase I need it. Plus it can be used for a lot of other things if need be.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I never found a good cheap source for Mule Tape. I use this stuff for winch extension line:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCLH6A...=7Q6XIMSH8W07&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1&psc=1

-DallanC


----------

